# Need help to figure out how to place heads on narrow, fairly irregular part of lawn



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

So....I am putting down an irrigation system as part of a major overhaul of my lawn. Most of the lawn is pretty straight forward to plan irrigation for but I have one part of the lawn that I am unsure how to tackle. It is a pretty irregularly shaped, narrow part between the house, one of our patios and a 1.5ft retaining wall. It contains both sharp corners as well as curves. I have a design that I think is OK, but I would like to know how you guys would place the heads. I will use Rain Bird 5000 for the two large, open areas of the lawn, and 1804 with R-VAN rotators for the smaller areas such as the area discussed here.

Some picrures of the area as it looks today, halfway through the restoration and irrigation installation, as well as a crude sketch with measurements (sorry for going metric on you guys, but I've had a really intense week and just couldn't muster translating it into imperial...). So here goes:


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

How were you thinking you would tackle it? Have you considered the strip pattern nozzles for the mostly rectangular portion? I'm not sure how well they perform but I have a few on hand and could find out.

Are you set on using the RVAN's? I considered them but ended up changing to the MP Rotators instead. My main concern was the biggest complaint I saw with the RVAN was they'd get clogged. After testing both of them out I decided on the MP Rotators. Seemed like they'd seal up better to prevent dirt/sand from getting in them. Having said that, I liked the way the RVAN's performed better and the higher precipitation rate.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks guys for the help. If I where to use corner strip nozzles for the narrow part, shuld I put four of them (one in each corner of the strip) or is two sufficient (placed diagonally to each other)? Or should I stay away from strips?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hunter makes a 9x18 (feet) square and another 4 foot square I think Strips can do 3ft ...Hunter had one maybe a foot more 'tall'....all fan tips that come to mind (going from recent memory). Most can be dialed back some with the screw.

Scgrassman has ideal (diagonal heads) ...do u need precision?


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Hunter makes a 9x18 (feet) square and another 4 foot square I think Strips can do 3ft ...Hunter had one maybe a foot more 'tall'....all fan tips that come to mind (going from recent memory). Most can be dialed back some with the screw.
> 
> Scgrassman has ideal (diagonal heads) ...do u need precision?


Thanks for the information. I don't think I need that much precision?! Where I live, irrigation systems for residential lawns are rare because of the lawn friendly climate we are used to. So, statistically I should not have to run it more than the two or three driest months of the year and I am not overly concerned with over-irrigating spots or part of the patio since water is still dirt cheap. The reason I am installing it is because the last two summers has been absolutely devastating to my lawn (and pretty much every one elses for that matter), and I do not have the time (travelling a lot) to irrigate manually.

Another stupid question, will Hunter heads fit on a Rainbird 1804?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hunter fan tips fit on 1800 rainbirds. If you are using rvan then forget fans, different rates.

I assume you are running 1 pipe ...the swing to the head? Plenty of pressure.


----------

